# single phase Emco Super 11 and VFD



## pdofak (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,
Newly acquired 120v Super 11 wishes it had a VFD.

Now as I've been led to believe, the 1 phase Emco actually uses 3 phase motors but has added run caps to trick the 3 phase motors into running on 1 phase. The wiring diagram looks like that's true but it's hard to be sure because of the complexity of the 2 speed motor switching makes it hard to grok. It is either a 3 phase motor tricked into two speeds and single phase. Or else it's a single phase motor with high and low speed windings.

The diagram definitely states a single phase motor. And the more I look at it it seems it could be a 1ph 2 speed setup.
Does anyone have knowledge on the topic?

So is a VFD just wishful thinking with this motor?

Thanks for your thoughts.
Patrick


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 14, 2014)

Single phase motors do have capacitors, depending on the type. Looks like you have a two-speed motor. If there is room, you can probably fit in a 3-phase motor and mount a vfd. No worries about losing the two speeds - you'd have infinite speed control.

You would have to scrap the existing wiring and make a whole new harness. Possibly some brackets and adapters to make as well. The end result would, IMHO, be well worth the effort.


----------

